# Rescue tegu help



## lgranoth731 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yesterday I took in a black and white tegu believed to be an Argentine. It is 26" snout to tip of tail. The problem is that he was never offered anything besides high quality grain free cat food, canned tuna, and lettuce. I cup up some apples for it and the tegu seems interested but completely disregarded it. I'm going to try ground turkey tomorrow. How hard should it be to get it eating the right food or will it only have taste for the cat food?


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2013)

I know I may have a different opinion, but high quality grain free cat food is more nutritious than ground turkey. It has a balance of calcium to phosphorous and is much leaner. It depends on the high quality brand. Some say grain free but use a lot of potato starch. Foods like Wellness and Origen do not. Evanger's is 100% meat w/o presevatives. I feed ground turkey, but not as a staple in the diet and I always mix it with something else. You can try the ground whole meats from Hare Today if you like, too.

Tegus shouldn't have a problem switching. Like most animals, you can mix the food they do like with the food you want to feed. Feed more of what they like at first, slowly changing it over. If he is not wanting to eat much, it may be hibernation. If he is a rescue in that he had medical issues, you may want to get a vet check-up to make sure there isn't something else causing a decline in appetite

My tegus aren't too found of apples. You can try some fruits that are more tropical like bananas, mango, papaya, and also cherries, berries, melon. Alternate the foods you feed and add calcium to anything that does have bones. Those foods are usually quite high in phosphorous and low in calcium (except for papaya).


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2013)

And welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## daxx973 (Oct 25, 2013)

And when your tegu becomes hungry enough it won't matter what you put down in front of him. As long as he's not going into hibernation he won't starve himself because he doesn't like what your offering.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2013)

so true


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 25, 2013)

I know all about high quality pet food since I'm certified in dog/cat nutrition. I offered some ground turkey and bananas just now. I tong fed the first bite but after that he went at it on his own. A slow eater but a great eater.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 26, 2013)

I am always learning.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 26, 2013)

Me too haha.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 26, 2013)

If he has had less than a optimal diet I would focus primarily on whole prey to help correct any deficiencies. Ground turkey even with supplementing just doesn't compare to what whole prey can provide.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 26, 2013)

He has eaten tong fed roaches too. I was told that cuz of his size he shouldn't need anything


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 26, 2013)

huh?


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave him roaches also


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just didn't understand how because his size he doesnt need anything.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was told that because he was already over 2ft to focus on turkey, fresh fish, and fruits, that those were better for it at this size.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 26, 2013)

Also probably a dumb question is how often/much should I feed? It's my first tegu (i have to 14" Savannahs). When I adopted adopted him his belly felt fragile when I picked him up but now he's chubby. I don't want to over or under feed it.

Ps. Can't wait to fond out its gender lol


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 27, 2013)

Size of the tegu doesn't really have anything to do with what to feed it... the diet is all the same, however as suggested by myself and others on here -- if he was given a poor diet before its best to try to make up for that with a healthy one, one will good calcium too. ground turkey is not an ideal diet. variety is best but that means including rodents, chicks, quail, various fish, rabbit, shrimp/prawns, fruits/veggies... etc 
but just turkey, fish and fruits is not going to help any deficiencies caused by the dog food because turkey lacks bones and a lot of nutrition. 

adults do well on every 3 day feedings, if you want to feed more than that - feed smaller meals. Some people feed small meals daily and thats good too as long as its not over feeding. Can you post some photos?


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)

He has been eating roaches and eggs as well mixed together with calcium powder. I'll try to figure out how to post pics lol


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)

From before I brought it home


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 27, 2013)

He looks to be a good weight but his snout is concerning, definitely signs of mbd there. Can you take better pics of his snout?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 27, 2013)

Tegus need whole prey. Turkey is a crappy staple item. Varied whole prey diet = inverts(roaches, crayfish, shrimp etc.), fish, rodents, birds. Any WHOLE animal. That is the proper diet.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 27, 2013)

Also yours is an argentine, and should be big enough to feed for bb's.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have 2 savannahs also so I know all about whole prey items lol.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)

I should also note that it was never offered anything live before. He/she will take it roaches off tongs though. I'm trying to wean slowly as to bot cause too much stress


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well the snout doesnt look bad from those shots. Maybe it was just the angle of 1st pic. roaches are good but definitely try something with more calcium when you feel hes ready. Is he on aspen shavings?


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 27, 2013)

He was when I got him. Now on coconut husk (eco earth)


----------



## lgranoth731 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wanted to update you guys on how everything is going. Seems like the mystery is over and I'm mostly sure he is in fact a she. She is eating her whole prey ground turkey and various fruits like a champ. She loves her out of enclosure time and spends her time exploring. Still trying to get the stuck shed off her toes and tail that I got her with, but now she has proper humidity and good soaks  its safe to say I'm in love with miss Xenia


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 31, 2013)

That is awesome to hear!!!


----------



## lgranoth731 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 3, 2013)

lgranoth731 said:


> Yesterday I took in a black and white tegu believed to be an Argentine. It is 26" snout to tip of tail. The problem is that he was never offered anything besides high quality grain free cat food, canned tuna, and lettuce. I cup up some apples for it and the tegu seems interested but completely disregarded it. I'm going to try ground turkey tomorrow. How hard should it be to get it eating the right food or will it only have taste for the cat food?


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Igranoth731,

You may want to introduce new food items to your tegu by mixing them with raw fresh eggs.
Tegus will always eat eggs and this a good way to find what they do and don't like.
After doing that you can back off on the eggs and use them as treats.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anytime I introduce a new food she gets loose stool. I'm not sure of its because its all new and her system has to get used to it or should I schedule a vet visit? So far hard boiled eggs, pear, fish, grapes, and bananas have causes soft stool.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 3, 2013)

too much eggs, ground meats and organ meats can do that. but better to be safe and have a fecal checked for parasites or bacteria.


----------



## lgranoth731 (Nov 3, 2013)

I went to take her out just now and she tried to bite me. I'm pretty sure she thought I was feeding her or I was food. I have been tong feeding her outside of the tank since she has issues getting the food off her plate. Could this be why? It's so sudden but on e she was out she's great


----------

